

Ask HN: Does anyone know if there's some kind of Docker Orchestrator out there? - mindgap


======
walterbell
CenturyLink released this in August, I don't know how well it works:
[http://panamax.io](http://panamax.io)

------
mindgap
I don't mean something like Terraform or Fig, but a SaaS which deploy, manage
and monitor docker containers wherever you want.

------
KickingTheTV
Https://www.Tutum.co lets you deploy, manage, and orchestrate your containers

------
mindgap
Panamax is really interesting and I think it's a good start, something else?

